# Array in Textarea ausgeben



## Ruderer1993 (11. Aug 2011)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne mein komplettes Array in einer JTextArea ausgeben, leider bekomme ich immer nur den letzten Wert, gibt's da eine Möglichkeit das ganze Array in die Textarea zu bekommen ? 
Hier mein Code bisher:

```
for(int i=0; i < intArray.length; i++){
textarea.setText(""+intArray[i] + " ");
}
```


----------



## Eldorado (11. Aug 2011)

```
textarea.setText(textarea.getText() + intArray[i] + " ");
```


----------



## Ruderer1993 (11. Aug 2011)

Danke, wieso bin ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen -.-


----------



## muemmel_0811 (11. Aug 2011)

oder auch

```
textarea.append(intArray[i] + " ");
```


----------

